# Missing Hobie Sail off Altona



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

Just a note of warning to be fully familiar with your yak and it's capabilities before you venture out under squally conditions on your own. Mark, you are a lucky boy since all you lost was your sail, but if Sean and his mate hadn't been driving past with their outbacks on the roofracks and hadn't realised you were in trouble, things could have turned out much more dire.
I went looking for your sail as promised, but conditions have gotten much worse and viz has dirtied with this easterly change this afternoon.
If anybody picks up a hobie sail between Millers Rd and the pier it might be worth giving Neil May a ring as he probably has Marks contact details and can arrange pick up (if you're of that mind).


----------

